# There's No Place Like Home! There's No Place Like Home!



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, sorry to hear you've been through such a tough time. And to add insult to injury by having your things thrown out. Just keep up the mantra, 'this too shall pass', and before you know it you'll be back on your feet & ready to scare up some fun!

Take care of yourself!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Ween, my grandmother used to say that - "THIS TOO SHALL PASS!" That saying has pulled me through so much. Thanks for the reminder. ~GF~


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Just a quick FYI, I fell again today. EMS checked me out and I didn't go to the doc or hospital. Fast forward until tonight and I've been in excrutiating pain, crying and heading to the prescription pain meds, which is a big deal to me. The difference between today and yesterday? The fall. My daughter even tells me I whimper and make painful noises in my sleep when I move. Something just doesn't feel right. My surgeon is out of the office this week, but the staff is aware I may be coming in. If you're the praying type, I could use some prayers about now. Thanks so much.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh my Dear Little Giggle Fairy,

Mamma Muffy mourns for you as I truly from experience understand that kind of pain & how hard it is to be stuck in bed every day. I too sit & think about Halloween closer & closer & still all these untouched projects sitting around, but more importantly now is to get through healing & try not to let to many other stressers get in the way.

Its hard when you have that pounding pain everytime you move & it feels like it will never go away. No matter how much pain meds they give me its still always there. The only thing that helps is to play my CD player with a set of headphones & my favorite music. Play it loud. Hubby says it has something to do with the brain waves. Maybe it might work for you but you have to try & do it uninterrupted & breathe, deep breaths & relax. I do it at night when the pain is bad.

I will include you in my prayers cause I know we need all the people we know praying for us now. You take care my dear friend cause you are gonna make it through this.


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

hey Hope you get better soon. if it helps keep you from going too nuts you can always sculpt some stuff with clay. then you can still be getting ready and have something positive to occupy the mind and hands. lol
seriously get better.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

thalius Darkrune;bt1439 said:


> hey Hope you get better soon. if it helps keep you from going too nuts you can always sculpt some stuff with clay. then you can still be getting ready and have something positive to occupy the mind and hands. lol
> seriously get better.



Give me some ideas! I wanted to sculpt "vampire teeth" and have done so. Believe it or not, I have a tub of clay right next to me - along with a cutting board and rolling pin, lol. I've got brain-block . . .


----------

